# leaky Carburator???



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I just picked up a 1998 mercury 15hp 4-stroke tiller short shaft with 10 hours of use from my grandpa after he passed away recently. he left me with this motor.

I'm excited to use it but when I primed the bulb and all of sudden a gas leaking out of the carburator near the fuel line but the fuel line looks brands new and no cracks.

what it will be?


Leaky carburator?? the motor looks brand new "1998" 15hp mercury 4-stroke tiller short shaft and i want to fix it myself so I can get the motor running on the water.

thanks.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Float valve not functioning properly would be my guess.
The needle is probably gummed up and not seating.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Install new fuel hose while off shoot some carb cleaner into the fuel inlet in carb and let run out of bowl ... sometimes works ... otherwise new needle 'N seat and bowl gasket ...(clean main jet while U R at it 

Dave


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Install new fuel hose while off shoot some carb cleaner into the fuel inlet in carb and let run out of bowl ... sometimes works ... otherwise new needle 'N seat and bowl gasket ...(clean main jet while U R at it
> 
> Dave


looks like it need a new pine needle to poke!~


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

No, no no! You guys are all wrong. The problem is with the prop!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The prop is fine!
The problem is usually with the nut attached to the tiller.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> The prop is fine!
> The problem is usually with the nut attached to the tiller.


So HE'S the one with the leaky gas?

Who's on first?

:-? 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's a link to a DIY:

http://www.marineenginedigest.com/diy/carb.htm


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Blake - Sure it is not at the fuel fitting to the motor? That is where my motor has issues, using a knock off connector and it leaks like a sieve. Gotta order a genuine Mercury connector now...

Check your fuel hose too, have seen it look fine but under the hose clamp/zip tye it will rot. Fuel line is cheap so why not?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Good news........it's a needle got stuck in the carburator that makes the fuel flows open and shut.

Got a carburator rebuild kit to rebuild the carburator this morning. Took it apart and cleaned with carb. Cleaner spray then put it back together along with instructions with rebuild kit.

Primed the bulb and NO LEAK! 

Crank the motor up and runs like brand new! Adjusted the throttle from idle to wide open and the motor runs excellent..........now I'm going to the lake to brake in some more with the stock propeller.

Thanks! To the nuts hanging on the tiller and the propeller makes the carburator leak!

That's good info Brett but I already did it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Float valve not functioning properly would be my guess.
> The needle is probably gummed up and not seating.



I was right!
I was right!


[smiley=chicken.gif]

I'm so easily entertained...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Float valve not functioning properly would be my guess.
> > The needle is probably gummed up and not seating.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm happy and sad. I'm glad Whitesnooky got his motor running, and happy Brett (again) was right, but this means my diagnosis of the prop pitch being off was incorrect. 

Rat's azz.........

I'm going to go drink some more B-12 Chemtool, and hope I can offer better fix-it info on the next troubleshooting report. 



-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> my diagnosis of the prop pitch being off was incorrect.



You're probably just tone deaf, at our age, so many of us are... :


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Brett,

U assume that's a guess the needle is not seating property.

It's takes only 1 and half hour to do it then it's all good.

It's a lot easier than I thought to rebuilt it.

Now I'm gotta prove NoeEttica that 4-stroke are not dogs! Prop her right and boost the carb then it will scream like a motherfucker.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sic 'em WS... ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Brett,
> 
> U assume that's a guess the needle is not seating property.
> 
> ...


Well you kids be careful and don't get your fingers caught in any timing belts while you're tuning up that little 4-banger. 

Just in case you guys blow it up while installing an intercooled procharger or something Dave's got my old little 8-horse as a backup. 

-T


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Brett,
> >
> > U assume that's a guess the needle is not seating property.
> >
> ...


I wll like to play the NOS spray into the 4 banger!

Why Dave has too many motors for? Is he loney and got motors to make him feel good?? ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ohhh Shrek ! That realy cut me ...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Ohhh Shrek ! That realy cut me ...


U should know I'm playing with ya!

NoeEttica,

What propeller are u using on your 15hp with 13footer? 9 x 8 4 blade with cupped?

Just curious to know.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Ohhh Shrek ! That realy cut me ...
> 
> 
> U should know I'm playing with ya!
> ...


Somehow I sense another carb leak coming.....


----------

